# Sources for C. Blassii?



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking for some in the US? Thanks


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll have some next month


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

First, "blassii" doesn't relaly exist as a species. It's a name given to a particular cultivar of C. cordata which is a larfge species-complex: 4 subspecies and uncounted populations of each. They range from small to large, most grow in soft acid water a few don't.

Aquabid usually has a decent supply of all but the rarest crypts and I note they while there's no blassii or cordata today there is C. "griffithi". Close enough.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsr&1215000027


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Aquabid usually has a decent supply of all but the rarest crypts and I note they while there's no blassii or cordata today there is C. "griffithi". Close enough.


Close enough in what respect Richard? I've had griffithi and found it to be not even remotely like blassi/cordata, and 21 dollars vs three dollars isn't very close either, (although when I had griffithi I sold them for three dollars as well) Keep checking aquabid. I think you can do a lot better than 21 dollars for BLASSI. Lowcoaster sells them once in a while too for 7 or 8 dollars I think. My Blassi/cordata have come from Oriental Aquarium for the last eight years.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Keep your shorts on Robert; you can always get something cheaper in the future, I'm just sayin'... if you want that type of broad-leaf crypt to play with right now here's your one option.

Besides, you get to play cordata-species-complex-lotto; who knows what this "griffithi" really is?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

OK Rich, no problem! My shorts are a little tight! There are a few broad leaf Cryps out there to choose from I guess, but blassi/cordata species are distinctive. Not like wendtii, lutea, becketti, affinis which can all look alike. Right? You couldn't mistake ciliata for blassi.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It would be nice if somebody who had a good selection of the different cordata varieties would grow them side by side to show the differences. About all I know is that some varieties are taller and larger than others, and some are more red and some more green.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Sure, a noble and lofty goal indeed. But, from seeing pictures of the same species in different peoples care you'd need to have dozens of people doing this to get some sort if idea what they grow like under different conditions. That is, if Joe can only get cultivar A to 6" but can grow cultivar B to 9" but Fred gets the reverse you don't want to consider either mans effort as a reliable metric; you need a bunch of data.

Sure would be a cool thing to do though Paul... I'm in


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

There's an offer over Aquabid for _C. cordata _"Blassii" now. Might be worth a try.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsr&1215213970


----------

